# Hiya Everyone



## Lantaur-Lad (Oct 24, 2007)

Hiya Everyone,

Thanks for letting me join your forum, My name is Paul and I own a lovely Bay Gelding Tb Ex Race Horse who has not long turned 14 years old. Is there anyone else on the forum that own a Race Horse?


Paul & Lantaur


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Greetings, and welcome to the forum. I have owned an ex-race horse but that has been several years ago. I do remember she had lovely ground manners but was a terror on the trail :wink: Plus she was a little too high up for these old bones to fall from so I now ride shorter gaited horses.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!!


----------

